# Shelby Traveler



## mrg (Jun 29, 2016)

Long term project, has not been on the road in yrs. (at least 25 yrs. I have owned it), been apart 2-3 yrs in primer, found or fabed all parts (rear kickstand bracket special for curved braces) and other unexpected things but first test ride at local car shoe tonite, ready for the Shelby ride, I like these themed rides, kinda making me finish long term projects.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jun 30, 2016)

Always dig your bikes man...keep the projects coming!


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow!!! You had me at Shelby, but this of course is a special one. Glad to see your riding it. Enjoy!!


----------

